# Stream to iPad from Airport Extreme shared USB disk?



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting rid of my iMac at home and upgrading my laptop. If I have a shared hard disk on my airport extreme, is there a streaming video program that can access it over the iPad?

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Not without an intermediary computer running a streaming server.

I use Air Video to access the video files on a home server but I have to go through one of the computers on the network to get at the files.


----------

